# Trockeneis Kühler Alternativen



## volvo242 (21. Mai 2016)

*Trockeneis Kühler Alternativen*

Hallo,

Ich suche als Alternative zu den teuren Pots, 
also eine Alternative als Kühbehältnis für Trockeneis, auf der Cpu.


Hat da jemand Ideen?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Trockeneis Kühler Alternativen*

Ich habe eine, aber naja...
Vielleicht könntest du ne leere Dose auf die CPU stellen und irgendwie abdichten, dass wäre auf jeden Fall billig.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Trockeneis Kühler Alternativen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche als Alternative zu den teuren Pots,
> also eine Alternative als Kühbehältnis für Trockeneis, auf der Cpu.
> ...



Gebrauchten Pot günstig kaufen?


----------

